# Let the Gun Bans Begin!!!



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I like this sign*


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I think these signs would sell !*



Moonkryket said:


>


:sad::sad: Sad when you got to let your neighbor know  that you could help him ,but it best not !


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*Florida Raped*

Florida gets raped of their special fund for permitting and licensing concealed carriers. Way to go to the 2nd amendment and gun grabbing fools, a perfect example of the obamanation socialistic ideals. I always couldn't stand florida anyway, but they are a state in a sovereign nation with a Constitution, that apparently they follow on occasion. Pray that their bloodletting remains on their state government's hands and does not in any way spread beyond it's state lines.


----------



## Huntr2 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Guns*

First the guns then the bows, they wont stop. Footbalfan


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Footbalfan said:


> First the guns then the bows, they wont stop. Footbalfan


They're already looking ahead for after those are taken. Next is harsh language. 

Many see the writing on the wall. That's why you can't find ammo or components to load your own. Try to find primers.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Moonkryket said:


>


wow that sign says so much, LUV IT!!!


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Footbalfan said:


> First the guns then the bows, they wont stop. Footbalfan


But you know if they did ban both we would probably turn into some pretty [email protected]$$ knife throwers!!!


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

testing


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

This was already crapped on as "not worth the time".....
Bills like this come up all the time, There is an entire panel of legislators though comprised of both Dems and repubs that ussually shoot down bills like this...

It can't get support and its unfortunate that Congress and the House have to waste time talking about it.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem is that this is not a bill. They are simply expanding definitions in an already existing bill, which does not require a vote, nor congressional oversight. It is being done at the request of Homeland Security, and is specifically designed to bypass the legislative process.

A few legislators are trying to attach an ammendment to the new Homeland Security Appropriations Bill to cut off funding for enforcement if Customs attempts to actually go through with it. It is gaining significant support.

My advice...register to vote, then call your elected officials.



kingvjack said:


> This was already crapped on as "not worth the time".....
> Bills like this come up all the time, There is an entire panel of legislators though comprised of both Dems and repubs that ussually shoot down bills like this...
> 
> It can't get support and its unfortunate that Congress and the House have to waste time talking about it.


----------

